# Little Robots Need a Better Education



## Robert Zwilling (Mar 5, 2022)

Autonomous food delivery pod meets fiery end under train


----------



## mistri (Mar 5, 2022)

Thread title would make a great short story title! This does give me a few ideas actually...


----------



## psikeyhackr (Mar 5, 2022)

The locomotive is jealous of superior technology.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Mar 6, 2022)

There was a news story last month about a robot vacuum cleaner that escaped from a hotel. I'm glad they found it- I don't think it would last long in the wild.









						Robot vacuum cleaner escapes from Cambridge Travelodge
					

The automated vacuum device ignores a hotel door's threshold and makes a break for freedom.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Mar 6, 2022)

Fiberglass Cyborg said:


> news story last month about a robot vacuum cleaner that escaped from a hotel


That's too funny. Now I suppose the 1984 sci-fi film, Runaway, starring Tom Selleck and Gene Simmons, directed by Michael Crichton, where Tom Selleck was rescuing people from robot appliances isn't so far fetched anymore. Imagine an automated bar tender cart filled with booze escapes from a hotel and suddenly veers in front of a small size electric vehicle, resulting in a spectacular explosion from the spilt booze and battered batteries. Michael Crichton took sharper aim when he wrote Prey in 2002, where I think he fine tuned his twilight zone view of the personal interaction between people and technology.


----------

